# brigham pipes



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

got one of these today as a matter a fact. so tell me what does the little wooden filter do? restrict the draw,cause the pipe to burn hot........ exactly. heck of alot better smoking without this contraption. i got the mountaineer 323.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

The reality is that a quality briar pipe, with quality tobacco properly packed and smoked, doesn't need filters or fitments.


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

I also have a new Brigham and am still deciding if I like it. After only a few bowls, it's not even broken in yet. In Brigham's defense, I don't think one can accurately call the maple insert a filter. It's hollow, a pipe cleaner can pass through it, and the entire pipe was designed around it. I think it's more of a liner than a filter, and without it, at least in my opinion, the draw is too open and that can lead to a hot smoke. 

It's unique in that no smoke at all is forced through it, unlike a true filter where all the smoke is forced through it, or a Savinelli type where the smoke can go through but also around it.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Well it appears Bringham is one of the few items I can get through a B&M without driving into Toronto..

A corner store in a nearby town sells some Bringham tobacco and while in Barrie yesterday (about 40 minute drive) a Sheffield and Sons smoke shop had some Bringham Pipes and tobacco. I see some of their blends have a 4 star rating on tobaccoreview but the number of reviews in some case is very low.

Have any of you tried the Tobacco? now that another week or two has passed what is your opinion on the pipe.









here is their explanation of the filter system


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

some i've spoke to say that brigham as well as blatter were renamed lane bulks.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i've wanted a brigham for years and smoke exclusively va's in it. it's a little pain in the hind end to run a cleaner through while smoking but a dry smoke for sure. i'm very glad i invested the 60.00 in it and will probably get another.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a few savinelli pipes they have the wooden filter too I usually swap them out for the adapter myself


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I've just started looking at these in last couple of days and am really considering getting one just to smoke aro's out of.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

johnb said:


> I have a few savinelli pipes they have the wooden filter too I usually swap them out for the adapter myself


I have two pipes that take those Savinelli filters, a Savinelli and a Szabo. I don't use a filter or an adapter and they both smoke swell. p


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I have two pipes that take those Savinelli filters, a Savinelli and a Szabo. I don't use a filter or an adapter and they both smoke swell. p


Yeah...but the whole deal about the Brigham Filters is that they are like a filter adapter. My biggest beef with a filter is that you can't fish a cleaner through the pipe while the filter is in. The Brigham filters are like little straws that fit inside your pipe stem or something. In fact they are basically a wooden adapter like the plastic one that Savinelli sends along with its filter pipes.

If I was being forced to use a filter, I like the Brigham set up a lot better than the alternatives I've seen so far.

RD


----------

